# average yield from G.P jewelry



## jimmyreece (Apr 1, 2011)

what is the average yield have people been getting... lets say per one lb of gold plated jewelry ? ( not including gold filled )


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 1, 2011)

jimmyreece said:


> what is the average yield have people been getting... lets say per one lb of gold plated jewelry ? ( not including gold filled )



What is average yield of middle sized oil field in SAE, Siberia and Libya?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 1, 2011)

I cant help myself but this is question without answer or the best answer is from whatever to whatever. And another thing - be so kind please and elaborate on why do you think that Types of scrap is appropriate place for this question.

I will be pleased if this thread will be deleted for sake of not congesting forum with ballast or we risk that this ship will sunk to bottom FAST.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 2, 2011)

I know it's hard to resist Pat :mrgreen: 

But that question is actually good, now we can tell him that yield of gold plated jewelry is not determined simply by it's weight rather then the surface area and plating thickness.


----------



## dtectr (Apr 3, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> I know it's hard to resist Pat :mrgreen:
> 
> But that question is actually good, now we can tell him that yield of gold plated jewelry is not determined simply by it's weight rather then the surface area and plating thickness.


... and age and therefore amount of wear and country of origin and markings ...


----------



## dtectr (Apr 3, 2011)

... and reaction to testing solutions/touchstone ...  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2011)

Or he could have saved EVERYONE'S time and trouble and simply looked it up.This thread has been viewed 97 times as of right now,that is 97 views that could have gone to something productive,or to something that has NOT been answered over 100 times on the forum.


----------



## jimmyreece (Apr 5, 2011)

the question does seem a bit narrow. the even more narrow mind can only see what you perceive as a unanswerable question.
now if i was you with the knowledge you have, i would for an example,have answered it accordingly...... for 1lb of newer 14 kt G.E. jewelry im getting a return of xx grams,(on average).
older of the same, xx grams
watch cases and bands,.x grams.....(on average)
i dont know, does a question have to come with pictures to get an appropiate answer ?
its not a big deal, maybe its me


----------



## jimmyreece (Apr 5, 2011)

97 views ? i must not be the only person interested in this question and curious for the answer.
look, i know there is alot of varibles to that question. maybe an answer as such would be appropiate....... dont you think?
thanks.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you should change your numbers to x's in your example. That way people who search yield from G P jewelry will not find those numbers and think they are real.

Jim


----------



## jimmyreece (Apr 5, 2011)

your right, i was tryn to use an example. i should have clarified that


----------



## jimmyreece (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks


----------



## qst42know (Apr 5, 2011)

It takes very little gold to give color. It will be up to you to figure how many square inches of surface are in a pound of your average plated stuff.

Here is one post there are many others. 

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=8492&hilit=inchofgold

Free might be a bargain, but maybe not. Manufactures scrap may be the exception, as in like items in large quantities from the same processes.


----------



## jimmyreece (Apr 5, 2011)

THANK YOU


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 6, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## lrodgers (Apr 12, 2011)

As far as extracting gold from a gold plated object of any kind is concerned, it is possible, but, I doubt that you would make money out of it. Gold plating is such a tiny amount of gold that 100 pounds of gold plated jewelry may not yield even one gram of gold. Since gold plating a jewel that had any value in itself would be foolish, I would say 'No, not a good investment'.


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 13, 2011)

I watched a video some years back where they GOLD plated a room 10'x10'x10' inside and out .   

that would be 1100sq ft. ( i don't think they plated the bottom)

Tatal GOLD used was 1 ounce.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 13, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> I watched a video some years back where they GOLD plated a room 10'x10'x10' inside and out .
> 
> that would be 1100sq ft. ( i don't think they plated the bottom)
> 
> Tatal GOLD used was 1 ounce.



I would like to see what the thickness calculation on that would be. 8)


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 13, 2011)

hi frank.

don't remember it was a few years back,, I think it might have been in an casino some where..


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 13, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> hi frank.
> 
> don't remember it was a few years back,, I think it might have been in an casino some where..



Figures that is where it would be.


----------

